# 17.5 spec motor



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

is the 1300+ ballistic the best setup to have in spec racing? it must be an upgrade over an unknown aged black ring ss right?


----------



## C-TRAIN (Dec 8, 2009)

No not all the time, some of the older ss motors are better. The inductance on can is prob more important than rotor strength or ability to adjust timing. A good inductance can ballistic i feel is better because of ability to adjust, but. U never no what your gonna get.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

C-TRAIN said:


> No not all the time, some of the older ss motors are better. The inductance on can is prob more important than rotor strength or ability to adjust timing. A good inductance can ballistic i feel is better because of ability to adjust, but. U never no what your gonna get.


In manufacturing, our SS Pros and Ballistics share most of the same parts---wound stators, rotors, bearings, front end bells---but you can repair/upgrade the Ballistics without a trip back here.

Our +1300 Ballistics are factory-built with ceramic bearings and +1300 graded rotors because we analyzed our Build-A-Ballistic™ program and found that these were the two most popular upgrades selected by customers. We decided to offer several versions at a lower cost than a custom build motor---we always keep them in inventory for immediate shipment.

If these upgrades are not important, the standard Ballistics are fine---we even offer 2 versions RMF, for additional savings.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

3617t ordered today


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

S A RMF Ballictic has a 1300+ rotor? whats the rotor on a RMF17.5 ss 
Thanks














NovakTwo said:


> In manufacturing, our SS Pros and Ballistics share most of the same parts---wound stators, rotors, bearings, front end bells---but you can repair/upgrade the Ballistics without a trip back here.
> 
> Our +1300 Ballistics are factory-built with ceramic bearings and +1300 graded rotors because we analyzed our Build-A-Ballistic™ program and found that these were the two most popular upgrades selected by customers. We decided to offer several versions at a lower cost than a custom build motor---we always keep them in inventory for immediate shipment.
> 
> If these upgrades are not important, the standard Ballistics are fine---we even offer 2 versions RMF, for additional savings.


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

bojo said:


> S A RMF Ballictic has a 1300+ rotor? whats the rotor on a RMF17.5 ss
> Thanks


1300+ rotors are only available if you purchase a new Build-a-Ballistic motor. If you buy a regular new Ballistic or a remanufactured Ballistic, you get whatever they put in it.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

All of our RMF motors---both SS Pros and Ballistics have our standard 12.3mm rotors. At this time, only our Build-A-Ballistic™ 540s and our Ballistic 1300+ Spec Brushless Motors have our graded rotor option.


----------

